# Schaltungsproblem ?



## server (27. Mai 2005)

Hi.

Mein Lehrer behauptet, dass folgendes möglich ist:

Man hat zwei Schalter und kann mit jedem einen Verbraucher ein bzw. ausschalten. Nur wenn der Schalter 1 den Verbraucher eingeschaltet hat, darf nichts passieren, wenn man Schalter zwei drückt. Und umgekehrt.

Zur Verfügung stehen nur Schließer und nur Öffner.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht möglich.
Man kann zwar in jeden Kreis einen Öffner des einen und einen Schließer des anderen Schalters hängen, allerdings kann man dann mit dem einen ein und dem anderen aus Schalten....

Wäre sehr dankbar für konstruktive Lösungen bzw. Vorschläge!


----------



## BadPhantom (15. Juni 2005)

Wäre das nicht eine Möglichkeit?



  Tschö


----------

